# Pressemeldung: Traum in Silber



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Traum in Silber
​*






Tostedt. 

Rhino-Testangler Mike Luner berichtet von einem herausragenden Lachsfang auf Rügen in dieser Woche: 
"Das zähe Fischen in den letzten zwei Wochen hat ganz schön Nerven gekostet. Für einen Biss musste man sich schon mächtig ins Zeug legen und viele Stunden die Köder durchs Wasser ziehen. Bei den schwierigen Bedingungen fischte ich immer ein Mix aus Naturködern, Blinkern und Flasher-Gummifischen. 1-3 Fische waren die Ergebnisse der glücklichen Boote, die zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort waren. Viele Boote kamen indes ganz ohne Biss in den Hafen.

Mein Guide-Kollege Andreas „Grätenjäger" aus Glowe, hatte einen aussichtsreichen Spot gefunden. Obwohl wir auch am Vortag einen tollen Fisch mit 18 kg fingen, wollte ich mit meiner Lebensgefährtin Tina an seiner Stelle mein Glück versuchen. Wir legten fast zeitgleich aus. Es war viel Futterfisch da, was mich gleich skeptisch stimmte. Da die Lachse noch wenig fressen, sah ich unsere Chancen schwinden. Die besseren Fänge hatten wir, wenn wenig Futter auf dem Echolot zu sehen war. Ich teilte ihm meine Bedenken per Handy mit, aber er konterte gleich mit: "8 kg im Boot". Fast zeitgleich bekamen wir einen Biss und auch wir konnten einen Fisch in ähnlicher Größe landen.


Als wir auf den Wegpunkt zurückfuhren, zog das mittlere Scher-Brettchen gemächlich nach hinten. Ich drückte Tina die Rute in die Hand und als der Fisch merkte, was los war, flog das Brettchen über die Wasseroberfläche, als wenn ein vorbeifahrender ICE den Lachs erfasst hätte. Das war ganz klar ein anderes Kaliber. Einen ähnlichen Bissverlauf hatten wir auch am Vortag bei dem 18 kg Lachs. Ich steuerte eine leichte Kurve in Richtung Fisch und kurbelte die Ruten auf der Steuerbordseite ein und brachte das Downriggerblei an die Oberfläche. Das brachte uns relativ schnell an den Fisch, doch der war noch lange nicht müde. Tinas Ausfahrten auf Lachs kann man noch an einer Hand abzählen und mit solch einem Fisch hatte sie es bislang noch nicht zu tun. 

Als der Lachs dann 10 m neben dem Boot zwei zirkusreife Sprünge aus dem Wasser vollführte, drückte sie mir die Rute in die Hand mit den Worten: "mach du mal lieber". Der Fisch hatte eine Sprotte am Rhino-Baithead in der Farbe Master-Herring genommen, was bedeutete, dass er an zwei recht kleinen Drillingen der Größe 4 hing. Das machte mich etwas nervös, so dass ich mich entschied, ihrem Wunsch nachzukommen und den Fisch weiter zu drillen. Der Lachs schwamm kreuz und quer, wohin er wollte. Bei einer Flucht verfing er sich mit der Downriggerrute auf der Backbordseite. Wir lösten die Rute am Clip aus, kurbelten die Schnur ein und kappten sie letztendlich. Der Blinker hing dann am Naturködersystem und baumelte dem Lachs vor der Nase rum, was ihn nicht gerade beruhigte.

Nach weiteren gefühlten 20 min, hatte er sich so verausgabt, dass man einen Kescherversuch wagen konnte. Tina hatte bis dato noch nie gekeschert, außer den ersten Fisch des Tages und das hatte sie sehr gut gemacht. Ich schätzte das Gewicht des Fisches auf knapp unter 20 kg ein. Solche Exemplare hatte ich schon selbst gekeschert mit Rute in der Hand. Sie war aber entschlossen, den Fisch zu keschern und ich vertraute ihr. Auf ein lautes "jetzt" stach sie unter den Fisch und hob den Ring über die Wasseroberfläche. Der Lachs tobte, aber er hatte den Kampf verloren. Ich übernahm den Kescher und hievte den Fisch an Bord. 120 cm und 19 kg brachte das Männchen auf die Waage. Wir waren super happy und freuten uns über unser erfolgreiches Teamwork."


Benutztes Gerät:
Rhino Baltic Downriggerrute 2,40m 
Rolle Fin Nor Trolling LD 520 LW
Rhino Bait Head „Master Herring“ Größe M


----------



## paling (7. April 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Traum in Silber*

Dann mal fettes Petri  

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. April 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Traum in Silber*

Wow. Was für eine Schönheit#6


----------

